# Ticker factory ticker...



## Spinney (18 Jun 2015)

I used to be able to update the mileage on my ticker just by clicking on it - it would then take me to the website, I put the new number in, and when I went back to CC and refreshed the page - lo! - the new total appeared!

Now clicking on the ticker does bugger all....

Any ideas?


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2015)

The link was fluffed-up in the code - 'tis now fixed. Click away.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jun 2015)

Well you learn something new everyday, I didn't know you could click on the ticker, I always went to the ticker site through Google, I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jun 2015)

Nope, doesn't work for me, but I can click on Spinneys, have I stuck the wrong code in or something?


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2015)

I never knew it was so simple.

Edit, I can't click mine, but that's because it's added as an image, I presume that is why..


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2015)

You can now ...


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2015)

Shaun said:


> You can now ...


Splendid, thanks.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Jun 2015)

Thank you @Shaun


----------

